# Donor conception preparation workshop



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.dcnetwork.org/workshop/preparation

Hi Ladies, any of you going to this in October?
I am considering it, but I am hoping that by then I will be pregnant again, so it may not be relevant as it's for people still deciding.

Hope this helps someone, in any case x

/links


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

This sounds like a really good workshop and I wish that I had gone to something similar whilst I was in the contemplation stage. 

Seems that others think so too as the first weekend is already fully booked!


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations on your pregnancy, Helena!


----------

